# DCA-6 deck guide



## bptp32 (May 20, 2010)

Is anyone using the DCA-6 or DCA-9 prescriptive guide  for deck construction?  I have heard from a national deck builder that the prescriptive deck design guide is not being enforced anywhere in the US.  We enforce the IRC of NYS 2007 version and the State is working on an update for a 2011 version.  Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2010)

> that the prescriptive deck design guide is not being enforced anywhere in the US.


It is just a "guide" based on the IRC and good industry practice. Unless it has been specifically adopted by the AHJ they can not require a contractor to follow it. The AHJ can accept it as the basis for the decks design. 

Where applicable, provisions and details contained in this document are based on the _International Residential Code (IRC) _[bracketed text references applicable sections of the _IRC_]. Prescriptive construction methods recommended meet or exceed minimum requirements of the _IRC_. Provisions that are not found in the _IRC _are recommended as good industry practice. Where differences exist between provisions of this document and the _IRC_, provisions of the _IRC _shall apply. This document is not intended to preclude the use of other construction methods or materials. All construction and materials must be approved by the authority having jurisdiction. Every effort has been made to reflect the language and intent of the _IRC_. However, no assurance can be given that designs and construction made in accordance with this document meet the requirements of any particular jurisdiction.


----------



## peach (May 20, 2010)

Follow it.. you'll get a good deck... I've recommended people getting it (usually after I've failed a deck).


----------



## RJJ (May 20, 2010)

I agree with peach!


----------



## jar546 (May 20, 2010)

None of the span tables in the IRC are for decks which are in wet locations.  The DCA6 is certainly the way to go.  I refer all deck installations to this free, online manual.


----------



## cboboggs (May 21, 2010)

We provide a copy of the manual or a link to the online version to homeowners wishing to do their own work. We do not have it officially adopted, but hopefully that will change if we ever adopt the 09.


----------



## peach (May 22, 2010)

decks can be so critical (when the owner wants to build them).. people can get hurt (especially when zoning regulations are involved.. which is when we see cantilevered decks).. where do people congregate (at the rail)... what does that do to the connection to the building (increase the lever action/torque on the bolts).. it's not rocket science.


----------

